# Whipcrackdeadbunny ...



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Ok! It's about time I live up to my namesake ... before anyone thinks of any clever comments, this is the oldest toughest Rabbit I've ever had, so it took twice the normal time. Nothing particular in the film, it focusses on the butchering, so you old timers probably won't find it too interesting.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

very cool !
shame you didn't get any of the kills on camera


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You shoot rabbits out of trees?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice video, have you seen this gutting method before?


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

thats a very informative clip Jim ,
thanks for sharing .

Reece


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

reecemurg said:


> very cool !
> shame you didn't get any of the kills on camera


Thanks; it's a problem I still have, and I've been trying to film hunts for quite a while now. As you can see, even with someone else working the camera, it's still hard to get it on film.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> You shoot rabbits out of trees?


Yes; but I have to put them up in the branches first ...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That video's great. I especially like the gutting method, including the final removal of the anus. Personally, I wouldn't skin the animal like that though, as I want the skins to be whole, for later processing. Great stuff though.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> You shoot rabbits out of trees?


Could be. I had a friend who used to toss my plugs into trees trying to catch a fish.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> You shoot rabbits out of trees?


Could be. I had a friend who used to toss my plugs into trees trying to catch a fish.
[/quote]
I knew a man who swore that fish lived in trees; at least he kept leaving his line in them ...


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

quiet an informative clip that...nicely done!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Sorry, were you talking about my clip, or the link; thanks anyway.


----------

